# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món sushi kinh dị của người Nhật - am thuc Nhat Ban

## yeuhanoi

*Nếu người  Trung Quốc thích ăn cọ cạp, người Thái nổi tiếng với món châu chấu rang  thì người Nhật cũng có cách thưởng thức côn trùng rất riêng của mình.                        * 

*Sushi côn trùng*

Bản  thân món sushi đã rất khó ăn đối với những người không phải người Nhật  bởi có nhiều loại sushi sử dụng thịt sống làm nguyên liệu. Nhưng sushi  côn trùng còn kinh dị hơn thế nhiều...


_Một đĩa sushi côn trùng đầy đủ_




Món  sushi kinh dị này do nhà văn Nhật Shoichi Uchiyama làm nên, nhà văn 58  tuổi này đã viết sách nấu ăn trong đó có 70 thực đơn là các món làm từ  côn trùng và trong đó có món sushi này. Theo ông những gì thuộc về tự  nhiên đều tốt cả.


_Món sushi kinh dị này do nhà văn Nhật Shoichi Uchiyama làm nên_


Ngày  nay côn trùng đã trở thành một món ăn phổ biến ở nhiều nước trên thế  giới như Trung Quốc, Campuchia và Nhật Bản cũng không nằm ngoài ngoại  lệ. Họ cũng có nhiều món ăn sử dụng côn trùng, trong đó phải kể đến món  sushi côn trùng. Các loại côn trùng có thể chế biến như gián, sâu, rết,  ve sầu, dế.... Soichi viết rằng cách dễ nhất để ăn chúng là chiên xù lên  trong chảo dầu, và khi ăn sẽ giống như ăn khoai tây chiên.


*Sushi cá sống*

Những  con cá nhỏ xíu trong suốt này có tên là Shirouo và chúng được người ta  ăn sống. Khi bạn ăn món này những chú cá sẽ nhảy hoặc ngó ngoáy trong  miệng. Cảm giác rất là....lạ.


_Một cảm giác ngọ nguậy là lạ
_
*
Sushi ...côn trùng thuỷ sinh*

Côn  trùng thủy sinh hay còn gọi là Zazamushi là món ăn khá phổ biến tại  quốc gia này, nguyên liệu cho món ăn này là những con côn trùng thủy  sinh sống tại bờ sông.



_Những con côn trùng thủy sinh sống tại bờ sông_

*Sushi ...sinh dục cá*

Không  những ăn cá sống mà người Nhật còn ăn sống cả tinh hoàn cá. Món ăn này  được chế biến từ tinh hoàn của cá và có tên là Shirako, đây là món phổ  biến tại các quán rượu và quán sushi ở Nhật. Món này có lẽ dành riêng  cho quý ông thôi.


_Món ăn chỉ dành riêng cho các quý ông_




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

